# Native florida shrimp



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Anyone breed or use them in their tanks? These little guys could be effective algae eaters right? The clear ones you find in ponds (Central Florida).

I need a shrimp that will eat the tiny little thread algaes that grow in healthy crops of stem plants. Its not really visible unless you get within an inch of the tank but it bothers the hell out of me.

I can probably get cherry shrimp, but i am a college student and will not pay for amano's.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Give it a try. If it works, you may be on to something.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

are you talking about ghost shrimp?
http://collegeishard.tv/blog/ghost-shrimp.jpg

i heard they werent very efective in eating algae.


----------



## icumailman (Sep 26, 2008)

If you are referring to the glass shrimp--they don't eat algae. A better solution would be some types of nerite snails as they only eat algae and most leave plants alone.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Do the nerites eat thread algae though? I can see them cleaning off glass well, but what about the little strands in between plants. I cant see how they would eat it


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

how big is your tank?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

20 gallons, i have ottos to clean that brown algae on the glass. The tank has very very little aglae though. Not much for an algae eater to live off of. I just have a couple of tiny strands of hair algae between stem plants.

I think that these shrimp may be what we call grass shrimp, but who knows? They are clear shrimp. I have heard that south American and Australian native shrimp are great algae eaters. They closely resemble the grass shrimp to me (Clear).


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

grass shrimp=glass shrimp=ghost shrimp. they dont eat algae very well. you could get cherries, yellow shrimp, snowball shrimp, or green shrimp. they are slightly cheaper than amanos and will breed prolifically if given the right conditions.

for a 20 gallon you could get a SAE but it gets awefully big (around 5-7 inches). people say its aggressive and dont eat algae very well but from what i've seen the true SAEs eat algae EXTREMELY well maybe even better than otos. since you dont have much algae you would only need about 10 amanos. amanos are better algae eaters than other algae eating shrimp because they are bigger and could eat a lot more than the other algae eating shrimp. i hope this helps.


----------

